# Want best over the ear headphones under 2000 FOR BEST MUSIC EXP.



## divya magvani (Jul 12, 2013)

Hi guyz i want to buy over the ear headphones which sounds best for music under 2000bucks any ideas pls rpls ASAP!


----------

